# Audison Bit Ten Install



## snoopy14 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Firstly I'd like to start off by apologizing if this post is in the wrong discussion forum and if it is really stupid/silly question .

I currently have a 4 ch amplifier with 4 gauge cable running to it for power. There is currently a great sale on the audison bit ten audio processor at my local car audio shop ($339 AUD) which I plan to purchase. 

I have a quick question regarding the installation for the power of this unit. Instead of running a 16 gauge power cable from the bit ten to the battery of my car (Honda Civic) is it possible (and safe?!?!) to run cable from the audio processor directly to my existing 4 ch amp power terminal (where the power cable goes into the amp and have two cables in this terminal, 1 to the battery and the other to the bit ten). Any other suggestion where i could get power other than running another cable to the battery? 

Tried googling this before posting on the forums but couldn't find any info about this (my googling probably sucks).

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to diyma! You posted in the right category too by the way.
Good question. The bit ten goes between the headunit and the amp, so the best way to run the power for the bit ten would be either just straight to the battery with a fuse, or if you don't want to run another wire through the firewall u can simply use a small Distro block and have your 4 gauge in and then have the appropriate size wire going to the processor (I think the bit ten is 12 gauge? Look at the manual, they are very helpful especially audison) do u plan on running more amps in the future?


----------



## snoopy14 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank You 

I would rather not run another wire from the battery and through the firewall into the car. I'm not the most skilled person when it comes to installation... so running the power wire directly to the power terminal of the 4 ch amp is unadvised? 

Alternatively I will purchase a distribution block and connect it this way. I do plan on upgrading my existing amp (old kicker zx350.4 .. yes its very basic ) to an alpine pdx v9 5ch and run my comps upfront actively as opposed to their current passive configuration.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

you can also take run a wire from the amps power wire input to the bit TEN...no need to cut the 4 ga wire and add a distro block.


----------



## snoopy14 (Nov 4, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> you can also take run a wire from the amps power wire input to the bit TEN...no need to cut the 4 ga wire and add a distro block.


haha yes, that was what I was trying to ask. Connecting it in this manner is safe without the use of a distribution block?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

snoopy14 said:


> haha yes, that was what I was trying to ask. Connecting it in this manner is safe without the use of a distribution block?


Of course...its done all the time. And I did not see any requirements to fuse the wire...but double check the manual.

One other part of the install is going to be your remote lead.

For this you will remove the remote lead from your amp and connect it instead to the Bit TEN...and then run the remote "out" wire from the Bit TEN into the power amp.


----------



## snoopy14 (Nov 4, 2013)

That's wonderful to hear, should make installation a breeze for someone of my capability  Yup running the remote wire is fine, was just unsure regarding the power wire.

On a completely different side note, I'm a little unsure as to how to set the graphic equalizer on the bit ten, are there normally "set standard curves" that i could go about using (that people normally use) and fine tweaking from there? 

I have a pair of jl c2's upfront and am wanting a bit more midbass from the midrange driver. Would boosting the 200hz-500hz be appropriate for that?

Thanks


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

The eq curve starts out flat on the bit ten. 

Mid bass is typically lower 80-250. Be careful boosting, 3db boost = two times the amp power required (can lead to amp clipping). Best practice is to cut the other frequencies. Minimal boost can be ok just don't go crazy/be careful. It's an easy way to blow mids.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

you can adjust the EQ by ear...live...and then save the changes. Or if you have a smart phone or iPad you can download the JL Audio RTA app and pick up a cheap mic from parts express and have a visual RTA to go by.


----------



## snoopy14 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just bought the bit ten 

Thanks guys i will keep that mind, I'll have a listen to the flat eq and if required minimal boost or reduce the other frequencies. And will defs give the jl audio app a try. 

Thanks for all the advice guys. Have got 2 exams remaining so can only get around installing the unit next weekend  Will post back results after I have it installed!


----------

